# Bluescreens - Festplatte



## Lyran (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo Community,

in letzter Zeit läuft das Phenom System:
_
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 3,2GHz@1,4V @ Scythe Mugen 2
Asus M4A79T Deluxe
4GB Corsair XMS3 1600 CL9 1,65V @ 1333 CL9 1,68V
MSI HD 5850 OC @765/1125
Samsung F3 500GB als C:\, Samsung F3 1TB für Spiele
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit (mit allen Updates Stand 18.01.2011)_

äußerst unrund, aus heiterem Himmel stürzte zum Beispiel gestern beim NFS:HP zocken mein Rechner das erste Mal mit einem dxgmms1.sys-Bluescreen ab. Ich dachte mir nichts dabei und startete den PC und das Spiel neu, nach wenigen Minuten gabs den nächsten atikmdag.sys-Bluescreen. Danach bootete der Rechner überhaupt nicht mehr, ich kam nicht mal ins Bios. Lüfter liefen und HDDs drehten hoch, aber der Bildschirm blieb im Stromsparmodus. Nach 2 Stunden Pause war der Spuk vorbei und ich konnte sogar Prime und Furmark durchlaufen lassen. Bis eben grade lief der Rechner für rund 12 Stunden stabil, bis ich eben wieder einen BSOD bekam.

Im Anhang mal die Codes, ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee denn ich bin mittlerweile echt ratlos. 



Spoiler



==================================================
Dump File         : 011411-17440-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 14.01.2011 23:18:22
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffff8ff`ffffffe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02efbf9e
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011411-17440-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.784
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 011311-26083-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13.01.2011 20:29:52
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff080`04c8b153
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff880`04c8b147
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : 
Caused By Address : 
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011311-26083-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 011311-26161-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13.01.2011 20:23:36
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`1b71d3f0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02ea187b
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : 
Caused By Address : 
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011311-26161-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 011311-25677-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13.01.2011 20:02:20
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff080`04be20c7
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff880`04be208f
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : 
Caused By Address : 
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011311-25677-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 011311-18314-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13.01.2011 19:40:13
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff080`04c4b153
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff880`04c4b147
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011311-18314-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.784
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 011311-18189-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13.01.2011 19:37:12
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff080`04c3b0c7
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff880`04c3b08f
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : 
Caused By Address : 
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011311-18189-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 011311-24304-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13.01.2011 19:02:14
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffff8ff`ffffffe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02ef7f9e
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011311-24304-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 122410-19234-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 24.12.2010 13:21:42
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000124
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`04ff5028
Parameter 3       : 00000000`b6004000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`ad000145
Caused By Driver  : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+12903
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\122410-19234-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.744
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 122410-17487-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 24.12.2010 13:04:14
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000124
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`050ab028
Parameter 3       : 00000000`b6004000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`a7000145
Caused By Driver  : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+12903
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\122410-17487-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.744
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 122410-17784-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 24.12.2010 12:56:13
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000124
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`04fe7738
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+4a587c
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\122410-17784-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 122410-17534-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 24.12.2010 12:53:53
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000124
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`04fcf038
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+4a587c
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\122410-17534-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 121010-17986-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10.12.2010 13:30:38
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffff800`03061ee0
Parameter 3       : fffff800`03061ee0
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02061ee0
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+992c3
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\121010-17986-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.784
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 101110-18314-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11.10.2010 13:00:21
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff080`04c5a0c7
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff880`04c5a08f
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\101110-18314-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.784
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 101110-18283-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11.10.2010 12:51:45
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffff8ff`ffffffe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02ef5f9e
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\101110-18283-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.784
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 100710-21871-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 07.10.2010 18:34:52
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffff8ff`ffffffe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02ef4f9e
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\100710-21871-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.784
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 100710-19562-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 07.10.2010 18:20:27
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffff8ff`ffffffe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02f14349
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\100710-19562-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.784
==================================================



MfG


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



Lyran schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> in letzter Zeit läuft das Phenom System aus meiner Signatur äußerst unrund, aus heiterem Himmel stürzte zum Beispiel gestern beim NFS:HP zocken mein Rechner das erste Mal mit einem dxgmms1.sys-Bluescreen ab. Ich dachte mir nichts dabei und startete den PC und das Spiel neu, nach wenigen Minuten gabs den nächsten atikmdag.sys-Bluescreen. Danach bootete der Rechner überhaupt nicht mehr, ich kam nicht mal ins Bios. Lüfter liefen und HDDs drehten hoch, aber der Bildschirm blieb im Stromsparmodus. Nach 2 Stunden Pause war der Spuk vorbei und ich konnte sogar Prime und Furmark durchlaufen lassen. Bis eben grade lief der Rechner für rund 12 Stunden stabil, bis ich eben wieder einen BSOD bekam.
> 
> ...



wenn du pesch hast ,hast du denn gleichen fehler wie ich: Fehler ID41 (KernelPower) id 41 - Google-Suche es sind viele davon betroffen! liegt am win7 wahrscheinlich!


----------



## Lyran (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

BCC 50 und 124 sagt mir der Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf. Sieht so aus als wäre eine Systemdatei geschrottet?!


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



Lyran schrieb:


> BCC 50 und 124 sagt mir der Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf. Sieht so aus als wäre eine Systemdatei geschrottet?!


hmm die hatte ich nie! hatte BCC 59&209&0 hatte ungefähr 5 BCC insgesamt aber deine hatte ich noch nie!

hey hab meine bluescreens auf nur noch einen reduziert sprich der letze vor par tagen  BCC209.

also bei mir hat es anscheint am bios config sowie am win7 gelegen 

mein tip update dein win7 ,treiber auch!
dann stell dein board ein sprich spannungen ein! im bios musst du par sachen beachten das wichtigeste ist stell deine spannungen ein, bei _ram & cpu & Pcie &IOH & ICH_ -diese 5 sachen fixen wenn du ein i7 betreibst dann schalt LLC aus! bei AMD weis ich es net! aber ich denk mal das es zu 80% an denn Bios settings liegt! guck dir mal mein verlauf an! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/more-albums-pc-benchmarks-test-3728-picture70203-a.png da steht auch nur müll! hab mein win7 erst vor 2moanten druff installiert es gibt kein grund warum das win7 nicht mehr funktionsfähig sein soll! deswgen taste dich stück für stück dran fehler für fehler so hab ich es gemacht! geht gut in die zeit hab sehr sehr lange gebraucht um die fehler zu finden! jetz hab ich nur noch zwei aber der seit tagen nicht wieder auftritt bin mal gespannt wie lange das jetz gut geht! auserdem kann es am ende auch noch mit unter am win7 liegen.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Prüfe deine RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.
Mache bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainbaord, CPU, Memory und SPD).

Und was heist "in letzter Zeit" genau? Seit wann besteht das Problem?


----------



## Lyran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



More schrieb:


> also bei mir hat es anscheint am bios config sowie am win7 gelegen
> 
> mein tip update dein win7 ,treiber auch!



Spannungen im Bios sind seit das System läuft (Januar 2010) fix eingestellt, und zwar knapp über den Herstellervorgaben. Um sicherzugehen hab ich nach den Bluescreens am 13.01 das Bios auf Standard zurückgesetzt und den Grafiktreiber aktualisiert. 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Prüfe deine RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.
> Mache bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainbaord, CPU, Memory und SPD).
> 
> Und was heist "in letzter Zeit" genau? Seit wann besteht das Problem?



Das mit MemTest werd ich mir mal für morgen vornehmen, ich poste die Ergebnisse dann. "In letzter Zeit" heißt seit dem 13.01 hab ich Bluescreens, und zwar während ich Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit spielte und zwar nach der Installation von Net Framework 4.0 und Windows Expression 4. Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten mal Bluescreen-Probleme mit Handbrake (Tool zum Filme komprimieren), danach war aber Ruhe. Ich hatte also noch nie so einen instabilen Betrieb, momentan ist Spielen kaum möglich weil der Rechner immer abstürzt 

Im Anhang CPU-Z Screens, den Ram habe ich von 1600MHz CL9 auf 1333MHz CL7 heruntergeschraubt.

Soll ich die Dumps nochmal mit dem Debugger auswerten?

*Edit: Was mir gerade auffällt, die Bluescreens sind fast immer nur während ich Hot Pursuit gespielt habe aufgetreten. Kann es an dem Spiel liegen das ich Bluescreens bekomme? Andererseits macht es mich stutzig das ich auch einmal im Windowsbetrieb einen BSOD bekam und das der Rechner danach nicht normal bootete.*


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

bevor die ergebnisse von memtest haben, ist sowieso alles nur spekulation. wenn du glück hast, is das die lösung des rätsels


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



> "In letzter Zeit" heißt seit dem 13.01 hab ich Bluescreens


 
Du hast aber kein Win7-32bit? Microsoft-Update sorgt für Bluescreens - 15.01.2011 - ComputerBase



> Edit: Was mir gerade auffällt, die Bluescreens sind fast immer nur während ich Hot Pursuit gespielt habe aufgetreten. Kann es an dem Spiel liegen das ich Bluescreens bekomme? Andererseits macht es mich stutzig das ich auch einmal im Windowsbetrieb einen BSOD bekam und das der Rechner danach nicht normal bootete.


 
Am Spiel selbst wird es eher nicht liegen, da die Probleme ja auch im normalen Windowsbetrieb kommen (auch wenn es bisher nur einmal aufgetreten ist?).



> Im Anhang CPU-Z Screens, den Ram habe ich von 1600MHz CL9 auf 1333MHz CL7 heruntergeschraubt


 
Ich würde den RAM gem. JEDEC #3 Profil einstellen: 9-9-9-9-24-34 @ 1333mhz. Sollte es damit nicht besser werden, stelle zusätzlich die Command Rate auf 2T.

Die Memtest-Prüfung natürlich nicht vergessen (ich würde die Prüfung allerdings mit den CL9 Latenzen machen).



> Soll ich die Dumps nochmal mit dem Debugger auswerten?


 
Das dürfte nicht viel Licht ins Dunkle bringen. Da hier wohl ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement vorliegt, werden bei den Stopfehlern (und dadurch auch bei den Auswertungen), die verschiedensten Ursachen -hauptsächlich irgendwelche Systemtreiber- genannt. Die Übersicht vom Bluescreenview ist hier erst einmal aussagekräftig genug.


----------



## Lyran (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Du hast aber kein Win7-32bit? Microsoft-Update sorgt für Bluescreens - 15.01.2011 - ComputerBase



Nein, ich habe Home Premium 64bit.




simpel1970 schrieb:


> Am Spiel selbst wird es eher nicht liegen, da die Probleme ja auch im normalen Windowsbetrieb kommen (auch wenn es bisher nur einmal aufgetreten ist?).



Ja hatte in den letzten 2 Monaten nur einmal einen Bluescreen im Windowsbetrieb, und zwar direkt nachdem ich wegen eines Bluescreens beim Spielen von Hot Pursuit neugestartet hatte.





simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ich würde den RAM gem. JEDEC #3 Profil einstellen: 9-9-9-9-24-34 @ 1333mhz. Sollte es damit nicht besser werden, stelle zusätzlich die Command Rate auf 2T.
> 
> Die Memtest-Prüfung natürlich nicht vergessen (ich würde die Prüfung allerdings mit den CL9 Latenzen machen).



Alles klar, dann werde ich das mal machen.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das dürfte nicht viel Licht ins Dunkle bringen. Da hier wohl ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement vorliegt, werden bei den Stopfehlern (und dadurch auch bei den Auswertungen), die verschiedensten Ursachen -hauptsächlich irgendwelche Systemtreiber- genannt. Die Übersicht vom Bluescreenview ist hier erst einmal aussagekräftig genug.



Alles klar, sowas hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Falls Memtest aber keine Fehler ausspuckt kann es doch auch sein das Windows irgendwie zerschossen ist oder? Bevor ich aber neuinstalliere werde ich erstmal beobachten wie der Rechner so läuft, gestern abend konnte ich zB Racedriver Grid 2 Stunden lang spielen ohne jedes Problem. Vielleicht hängts also doch irgendwie mit Hot Pursuit zusammen. So ganz sauber programmiert scheint mir das nämlich nicht: klick klack

Scheint noch mehr Leute mit Problemen bei Hot Pursuit zu geben:


> Ok...ich hab auf SEite 15 geschrieben, wie man  das Spiel zum Laufen bekommt....allerdings ist da die Freude auch nur  von kurzer Dauer, da mein Rechner dann nach ca 15 Minuten nen Bluescreen  of Death raushaut.
> Nach erneuter Google Suche fand ich raus, dass ich da auch nicht der  Einzige bin und die von mir auf Seite 15 genannte Zweikern-Lösung auch  nicht für alle funktioniert...wie kann sowas denn durch eine QA kommen  bitte? Das ist ELEMENTAR *kopfschüttel*
> 
> @4P: ist das auf euren Testrechnern überhaupt nciht vorgekommen? So wie  ich das mitbekommen habe versagt HP auf SÄMTLICHEN 4- oder 6-Kern Prozis  den Dienst.



Quelle


Wiegesagt ich lasse vorsichtshalber mal Memtest laufen und werde dann beobachten wies läuft, sollten dann keine Bluescreens mehr kommen wird es wohl wirklich an NFS liegen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe, besonders an simpel1970

MfG


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Gern geschehen 

Dann warten wir mal ab, was die Memtest-Prüfung bringt, bzw. ob die Änderung der Timings etwas bewirken. Bis dann, viele Grüße.


----------



## Lyran (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

So melde mich wieder zurück. Die Timings habe ich dem Jedec Profil gemäß eingestellt und danach Memtest laufen lassen. Hab die bootbare DOS-Version genommen und 2mal durchlaufen lassen, also 1,5 Stunden. Es gab keine Fehler also liegt es nicht am Ram. Ich werde mal beobachten wie der Rechner die nächste Zeit läuft, Hot Pursuit werde ich erstmal nicht spielen. Wenn es nicht mehr zum Bluescreen kommt liegts wohl an NFS.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Wenn es jetzt mit den Timings nicht mehr zum Bluescreen kommen sollte, würde ich gleich mal NFS austesten, ob es wieder Abstürze gibt. (Eigentlich würde ich NFS sofort anschmeißen...nur um testen zu können, ob die Einstellungen etwas bewirken )

Auch wenn der RAM nicht fehlerhaft ist, können die Probleme durch den RAM (bzw. durch Kompatibilitätsprobleme Motherboard - RAM) ausgelöst werden.
Alternative Timings (höhere Latenzen) und/oder eine niedrigere RAM Frequenz, aber auch eine höhere RAM-Spannung könnten noch ausgetestet werden.


----------



## Lyran (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Habe ich gestern getan, nach 7 Min Spielen hatte ich dann wieder einen Bluescreen vor der Nase. Ich denke nicht das es am Ram liegt, da die Hardware Konfig so wie sie jetzt ist seit Januar 2010 läuft und ich noch nie vorher Probleme hatte. Und da ja wiegesagt auch viele andere User Probleme mit dem Spiel haben und ich EA und Criterion durchaus zutraue ein fehlerbehaftetes Spiel auf den Markt zu werfen, mache ich Hot Pursuit für die Bluescreens verantwortlich. Ich denke die Angelegenheit ist damit geklärt, kann ich halt kein NFS spielen was etwas schade ist, aber immerhin läuft die Hardware richtig


----------



## Lyran (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Muss mich leider mit einer sehr schlechten Nachricht zurück melden. Heute ist mir während ich Racedriver Grid gespielt habe wieder der PC abgeschmiert. Das ist mir vorher in Grid noch nie passiert. Das schlimmste daran ist das der Rechner danach nicht ordentlich bootete. Der Bildschirm blieb nach dem Anschalten einfach schwarz. Also habe ich wieder neugestartet -> Bios sagte mir Overclocking failed. Ich also ins Bios -> Bios freezt, Tasten reagieren nicht mehr und die Animation bleibt stehen. Wieder Neustart: (sinngemäß) konnte kein Betriebssystem laden, drücken Sie strg alt entf für Neustart. Gesagt getan: Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Was bisher an Fehlersuche betrieben wurde:

MemTest 2 Durchläufe á 45min -> keine Fehler
30Min FurMark -> keine Fehler, Temperatur i.O. 78°C
Update auf neusten Grafiktreiber mit anschließendem Rollback auf Catalyst 10.9
Neuinstallation des Grafiktreibers, gründliche Deinstallation mit Driver Cleaner
12 Stunden Checkdisk /f /r -> keine Fehler
Bios resettet
Ram untertaktet von 1600 CL9 auf 1333 CL9
VCore erhöht (auf 1,4V)
Grafikkarte von WerksOC auf Standardtakt gestellt (725/1000 statt 765/1125)
Alle Windows Updates installiert



Was ist mit dem verdammten PC los? Dachte durch MemTest hätte ich einen Hardwarefehler ausgeschlossen. Scheint ja doch nicht so zu sein, da ja das Bios freezt und er nicht anstandlos normal bootet (nach kurzer Zeit bootet er dann doch wieder). Habe durch das Bios freezen das Board im Verdacht, nach 2 Durchläufen MemTest kann ich den Ram ja wohl ausschließen. Was meint ihr dazu?

Hier mal die Bluescreens, keine Ahnung obs hilft, bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.




Spoiler



==================================================
Dump File         : 011811-27237-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18.01.2011 21:41:13
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000010e
Parameter 1       : 00000000`0000001f
Parameter 2       : fffff8a0`09b5ce50
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00008721
Caused By Driver  : watchdog.sys
Caused By Address : watchdog.sys+122f
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011811-27237-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 011811-26395-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18.01.2011 21:01:40
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff080`04c290c7
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff880`04c2908f
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+769a9
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011811-26395-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 011811-19125-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18.01.2011 20:22:12
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff880`051cdd90
Parameter 3       : fffff880`021b96a8
Parameter 4       : fffff880`021b8f10
Caused By Driver  : dxgmms1.sys
Caused By Address : dxgmms1.sys+1ded3
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011811-19125-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.784
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 011711-18532-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17.01.2011 22:42:01
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff080`04cc00c7
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff880`04cc008f
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011711-18532-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.784
==================================================


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



> MemTest 2 Durchläufe á 45min -> keine Fehler


 
Memtest86+ mindestens 3-4 Std. laufen lassen.



> Ram untertaktet von 1600 CL9 auf 1333 CL9


 
Übertaktung der CPU raus nehmen (sofern nicht eh schon geschehen).
Command Rate auf 2T lassen.
Erhöhe zusätzlich noch die RAM - Spannung auf 1,55 - 1,65V (in 0,05V Schritten erhöhen und tesen).
Hilft das auch nichts, senke testeweise die RAM Frequenz auf 1066mhz und stelle die Timings auf 8-8-8-24-32 (Hintergrund sind einzelnd auftretende Probleme beim Phenom II X4 mit CL9 Timings).

Hast du die Möglichkeit eine andere Grafikkarte zu testen (von einem anderen PC, oder einem Bekannten)?


----------



## Lyran (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

CPU läuft auf Standard, Command Rate ist 2T und die VDimm liegt seit jeher bei 1,66V, spezifiziert ist er für 1,65V. Werd den Ram nochmal prüfen und ne andere Graka testen, hab noch ne HD4650 rumliegen.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



> hab noch ne HD4650 rumliegen.



Prima!

Treten mit der Graka die gleichen Probleme auf, probiere es mit RAM Frequenz 1066mhz und Timings 8-8-8-24-32.


----------



## Lyran (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Hab eben mal den Debugger laufen lassen:


VIDEO_MEMORY_MANAGEMENT_INTERNAL (10e)
The video memory manager encountered a condition that it can't recover from. By crashing,
the video memory manager is attempting to get enough information into the minidump such that
somebody can pinpoint what lead to this condition.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000000001f, The subtype of the bugcheck:
Arg2: fffff8a009b5ce50
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000008721

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR: 0x10e_1f

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff88000ddc22f to fffff80002e71740

STACK_TEXT:
fffff880`021c0878 fffff880`00ddc22f : 00000000`0000010e 00000000`0000001f fffff8a0`09b5ce50 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`021c0880 fffff880`0412e098 : fffff8a0`09b5ce50 fffff8a0`09b5ce50 00000000`00008721 00000000`00000000 : watchdog!WdLogEvent5+0x11b
fffff880`021c08d0 fffff880`0412b8af : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06b66768 00000000`00000c3a fffffa80`06b68640 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+0x148
fffff880`021c0910 fffff880`0414565d : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`093765b0 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`06b64f10 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL:repareDmaBuffer+0xe1b
fffff880`021c0ae0 fffff880`04145398 : fffff800`00b96080 fffff880`04144d00 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitRenderCommand+0x241
fffff880`021c0cd0 fffff880`04144e96 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`068cad50 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`05bab010 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommand+0x50
fffff880`021c0d00 fffff800`03115c06 : 00000000`03ecdc27 fffffa80`05913b60 fffffa80`039f6040 fffffa80`05913b60 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xd6
fffff880`021c0d40 fffff800`02e4fc26 : fffff800`02febe80 fffffa80`05913b60 fffff800`02ff9c40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`021c0d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`021c1000 fffff880`021bb000 fffff880`021c0690 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP:
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+148
fffff880`0412e098 c7442450c5f3ffff mov dword ptr [rsp+50h],0FFFFF3C5h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 2

SYMBOL_NAME: dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+148

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME: dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4a5bc578

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x10e_1f_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+148

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x10e_1f_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+148

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Nach der Auswertung liegt das Problem beim Grafikkartentreiber / DirectX Komponente.

Aufgrund der Vielzahl der verschiedenen Stopfehlermeldungen, die du im Eröffnungsthread gepostest hast, ist es aber nicht eindeutig zu zuordnen.

Fest steht, dass ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement vorliegt. Speicher i.d.S. kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache, HDD sein. Ein Motherboard defekt wäre auch nicht auszuschließen.
Es ist also fast alles als Ursache denkbar/möglich, was in einem PC drinsteckt.

Häufig wird das Problem durch den RAM oder die Grafikkarte /-treiber verursacht.
Mit den genannten Timings versuche ich erst einmal den RAM als Übeltäter (Kompatibilitätsprobleme) auszuschließen. 

Da der Fehler jedoch so massiv erst seit dem 13.01. auftritt, würde ich sicherheitshalber dennoch das KB2454826 im abgesicherten Modus deinstallieren (Windows 7 stürzt nach Update ab und zeigt Bluescreen). 

Es ist ja möglicherweise doch nicht nur die 32-bit Variante betroffen (-> aktueller Fall mit 64-bit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ndows-7-pc-faehrt-nicht-richtig-runter-2.html).


----------



## Lyran (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Nach der Auswertung liegt das Problem beim Grafikkartentreiber / DirectX Komponente.
> 
> Aufgrund der Vielzahl der verschiedenen Stopfehlermeldungen, die du im Eröffnungsthread gepostest hast, ist es aber nicht eindeutig zu zuordnen.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, also bin ich quasi genau so schlau wie vorher 




simpel1970 schrieb:


> Da der Fehler jedoch so massiv erst seit dem 13.01. auftritt, würde ich sicherheitshalber dennoch das KB2454826 im abgesicherten Modus deinstallieren (Windows 7 stürzt nach Update ab und zeigt Bluescreen).
> 
> Es ist ja möglicherweise doch nicht nur die 32-bit Variante betroffen (-> aktueller Fall mit 64-bit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ndows-7-pc-faehrt-nicht-richtig-runter-2.html).



Hab nachgeschaut, das Update ist gar nicht installiert. Werde jetzt nochmal mit 1066mhz und 8-8-8-24-32 testen, glaube allerdings nicht das es daran liegt, denn der Rechner lief mehrere Monate stabil mit 1600 9-9-9-24-41. Als nächstes steht dann Grakatausch an.. mal schauen


----------



## Nyuki (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ich habe unerklärliche Bluescreens gehabt.Immer war was andere schuld vom Lan treiber bis zum Netzwerktreiber(beim auslesen vom Speicherbild).Seit dem ich meine Rams auf 1333 mit 1.65v. laufen lasse was genau soviel leistung wie 1600 bringt vvl.sogar noch mehr da ich bessere Latenzen ,Timings nun einstellen kann ,da ich 1600 xms3 habe mit 1.65 Volt habe ich keine Bluescreens mehr.7-8-7-20-27-t1 90ns *4-8-4-4*.RW trfc ect.alles auf low.Nun läuft es super ohne einen Bluescreen seit 2 Monaten.

Aber einst habe ich den Chipsatztreiber von AMD noch drauf gehabt den ich erst letzte Woche absichtlich wieder installiert habe (bevor ich vor 2-3 Monaten neu installiert habe) .Wenn Jetzt ein Bluescreen kommen sollte.Dann wars doch der Chipsatztreiber.80% meiner tests hat er schon bestanden ohne Bluescreen mit dem AMD SB treiber 1.3.3.70,fehlt nur noch Movie schauen auf Full Hd Full Screen.

(Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut,bin noch am lernen,hoffe du verstehst was ich schreibe) 

P.s.*dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys* kamen unter anderem bei mir auch vor.Doch nur wenn ich Full Screen videos schaue oder bestimmte spiele gespielt habe*.*Der einzige der von vorne herein mein Problem erkannte war Simple1970.Danke nochmal^^


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

War mir ein Vergnügen @Nyuki 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Es ist ja möglicherweise doch nicht nur die 32-bit Variante betroffen (-> aktueller Fall mit 64-bit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-xp-vista-seven-windows-allgemein/127553-windows-7-pc-faehrt-nicht-richtig-runter-2.html).


 
Das hat sich nun als Fehlalarm herausgestellt. Die Probleme treten auch ohne dem problembehafteten Update auf.

Schau ma mal, wie es mit den nun eingestellten Timings läuft. Viel Glück!


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

hi, kannst du mir sagen wodran das liegen könnte?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...blemfall-win7pro64bit-3728-picture70503-a.png
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...blemfall-win7pro64bit-3728-picture70502-a.png

hab gestern win7 neu installiert inkl.updates aber bekomm weiterhin fehler (bluescreens) kannst du mir helfen bin rat los, hab alles möglich probiert hab bei be-qiut angerufen sowie bei asus ,da haben die gemeint es könnte an 3sachen liegen /ram/NT/oder Board ich schließe board/rams aus das NT sollte auch ok sein! brauch profi hilfe! wäre cool wenn du / ihr helfen könnt!


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

@more: Bild zwei zeigt nur einen Abbruch-Stopfehler (0x00). Nähere Infos zur Absturzursache sind hier nicht heraus zu holen.

Das erste Bild zeigt einen stack pointer value Fehler. 

Ohne das jetzt weiter auszuführen, könntest du die Screenshots (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...luescreen-wie-jetzt-weiter-2.html#post2604334) machen.

Evtl. kommen wir damit weiter, da aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Bluescreen Stopfehler keine eindeutige Fehlerzuweisung mittels eines einzelnen Stopfehlercodes erfolgen kann.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> @more: Bild zwei zeigt nur einen Abbruch-Stopfehler (0x00). Nähere Infos zur Absturzursache sind hier nicht heraus zu holen.
> 
> Das erste Bild zeigt einen stack pointer value Fehler.
> 
> ...


 ok hab die bilder hochgeladen von CPU-Z


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Hat irgendwie nicht geklappt. In dem Thread ist nur ein leerer Post zu sehen.


----------



## Lyran (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

@More: mach mal bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, sonst wird das hier zu unübersichtlich

@topic: Wollte heute mal mit 1066 CL8 8-8-24 testen und habe prompt wieder Bluescreens bekommen. Erst während des Zockens und dann nach dem Neustart im Windows Login Screen bei der Passworteingabe



Spoiler



==================================================
Dump File         : 012111-18907-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 21.01.2011 12:05:27
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffff8ff`ffffffe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02ec2349
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012111-18907-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.680
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012111-17940-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 21.01.2011 12:03:26
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00005003
Parameter 2       : fffff700`01080000
Parameter 3       : 00000000`000000a8
Parameter 4       : 00000000`000bf011
Caused By Driver  : Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000
Caused By Address : Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000+1
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012111-17940-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================



Glaub eigentlich nicht das es an der Grafikkarte liegt, der Login Screen hat ja nichts mit DirectX oder 3D zu tun. Habe schon überlegt den Rechner zu nem PC Fachmann zu geben, allerdings wird das ganz schön teuer..


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Probiere noch einen CMOS-Reset und betreibe das System mit den Default Einstellungen (Ausnahme wären Einstellungen wie AHCI oder Sound -> extra Soundkarte).

Mache nach dem CMOS Reset noch mal ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter CPU und Memory).

Wenn das auch nicht hilft, teste die Stabilität mit nur einem eingebauten RAM Riegel (beide einzeln ausprobieren).


----------



## Lyran (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Das Problem scheint sich gelöst zu haben! Hab einfach als letzte Aktion vor der Neuinstallation "letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration" ausgewählt, seitdem läufts ohne Bluescreen  Schon durchgehend 4 Stunden NFS:HP und 2 Stunden CoD:BO stable. Sieht also sehr gut aus  Wenn das auch in Zukunft so bleibt, wovon ich mal ausgehe, scheint die fehlgeschlagene Installation vom Windows Media Encoder 9 am 13.01 (ab da hatte ich ja die Bluescreens) schuld gewesen zu sein.

Von daher denke ich ist das Problem jetzt behoben, falls unerwarteter Weise doch wieder BSODs auftreten sollten melde ich mich aber natürlich. Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die geholfen haben!

LG


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Prima   ...und viel Glück, dass es sich damit erledigt hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lyran (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Leider doch nicht gelöst  Hab die letzten Tage den PC genutzt als wäre nichts gewesen, auch gespielt und das ohne Probleme. Dann heute in BF:Bad Company 2 der erste Bluescreen  Nachm Restart gings normal weiter gezockt als ob nichts wäre. Nach 3 Stunden (!) NFS:HP der nächste Bluescreen. Später ist er einfach im Desktopbetrieb(Firefox) abgeschmiert, ohne Bluescreen. Der PC war einfach aus. Und jetzt grade vor 10min ist er mir wieder im Desktopbetrieb abgeschmiert, mit einem BSOD den ich noch nie hatte: "SYSTEM_PTE_MISUSE". Keine Ahnung was da los ist 

Mittlerweile bin ich soweit einfach zu sagen: okay ich installiere Windows neu wenn das Problem damit behoben ist. Aber ich weiß immer noch nicht ob es ein Hard- oder Softwarefehler ist.



Spoiler



==================================================
Dump File         : 012611-24242-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 26.01.2011 20:10:33
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_PTE_MISUSE
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000da
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000504
Parameter 2       : fffff6fc`4005beb0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000006
Parameter 4       : 00000000`0000b7d6
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012611-24242-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.728
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012611-23821-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 26.01.2011 20:06:32
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffff8ff`ffffffe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`036fdf9e
Caused By Driver  : Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000
Caused By Address : 
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012611-23821-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262.144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012611-18361-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 26.01.2011 18:17:55
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffff8ff`ffffffe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`03707349
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012611-18361-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.728
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012611-16536-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 26.01.2011 13:18:29
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffff8ff`ffffffe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`036e1f9e
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16617 (win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012611-16536-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.728
==================================================


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Die Minidump von dem 0xDA Stopfehler (012611-24242-01.dmp) unbedingt mit dem Debugger auswerten. Ursache für den Bluescreen ist regelmäßig ein Gerätetreiber, der allerdings -wenn- nur im Stack-Verlauf ausfindig zu machen ist. Die Datei kannst du auch gerne hochladen.
Falls ein Gerätetreiber für die Abstürze verantwortlich ist, der auch für die Stop 0x0A Fehler verantwortlich sein kann, stehen die Chancen gut, diesen über die Auswertung zu erkennen.

Was ist mit deiner HD4650? Konntest du die schon testen?

Ansonsten würde ich Windows neu installieren (falls die Auswertung nichts bringt). Ohne irgendwelchen Schnick-schnack, nur das Nötigste, was zum Betrieb / Zocken gebraucht wird.

-Win7 ohne Internetanschluss installieren (um die Updates erst mal auszuschließen).
-Aktuellste Chipsatztreiber (direkt von AMD) installieren
-Aktuellste Soundtreiber (direkt von Realtek) installieren
-Aktuellste Lan-Treiber (ebenfalls Realtek) installieren
-Aktuellste Grafikkartentreiber (von AMD)
-Internet-Anschluss wieder herstellen und Win7 Updates laufen lassen
-Aktuellstes Direct-X Paket installieren
-Spiele installieren
-Zocken!


----------



## Lyran (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ich hab die Karte ehrlich gesagt noch nicht getestet, weil der PC jetzt ja rund 10 Stunden stabil im Spielebetrieb lief. Werde das aber noch ausprobieren wenn Bedarf besteht.

Hab mal die Dumps angehängt, vielleicht kannst du da ja mehr draus lesen als ich.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Die Auswertung des Stop 0xDA Fehlers ergab, dass der Absturz von dem Systemdienst readyboost.sys verursacht wurde.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du kein Flash-Speicher als Ready-Boost nutzt!?

Ich habe noch Stichprobenhaft die anderen Minidumps ausgewertet und kein Treiber ausfindig machen können, der für die Abstürze verantwortlich wäre. Meist / insgesamt ist ein fehlerhaftes Speichermanagment (Memory Corruption) als Ursache auszumachen.

Eine letzte Methode / Verfahren besteht noch, mit der fehlerhafte Treiber relativ sicher ausfindig gemacht werden. Mit dem Tool Verifier.exe lassen sich sämtliche Treiber auf Probleme überprüfen. Der Einsatz dieses Tools lohnt (vom Zeitaufwand her) aber nur, wenn eine Neuinstallation vermieden werden soll.

Schneller geht es das Betriebssystem (wie oben beschrieben) neu zu installieren.

Edit:

Was ich noch vergessen habe: Welche Antiviren- und Firewallsoftware ist installiert?


----------



## Lyran (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ne, benutze keinen USB Stick für Ready Boost  Das Überprüfen der Treiber dauert also länger als eine Neuinstallation von Windows + Anwendungen? -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Wenn es überhaupt ein Treiberproblem ist! Kannst du mit dem Verifier auch erst mal munter umherirren und fleißig Stopfehlercodes (Stop 0xC4) sammeln und auswerten.

OK. Ob es länger geht muss nicht sein, ist aber auf alle Fälle nervtötender als eine Neuinstallation 

Hier eine Anleitung wie der Verifier zu starten ist: Driver Verifier - Enable and Disable - Windows 7 Forums

Wenn du es ausprobieren möchtest, kannst du das gerne machen. Bei Fragen helfe ich / versuche ich dir gerne weiter zu helfen.
(Wichtig ist den Verifier abschließend wieder mit "verifier.exe /reset" zu deaktivieren, da er ansonsten immer aktiv bleibt und das System unnötig belastet).


----------



## Lyran (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Hm bevor ich mir das antue werde ich dann wohl doch eher neuinstallieren.. ist zwar nervig und ich hab mal gar kein Bock drauf aber dann hab ich wenigstens wieder ein sauberes System


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Alternativ könnte noch die andere Grafikkarte getestet werden.

Kannst du das System mit Prime95 und Furmark (gleichzeitig) in die Knie zwingen (um nicht jedesmal bis zu 10h Spielbetrieb abwarten zu müssen)?


----------



## Lyran (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Kannst du das System mit Prime95 und Furmark (gleichzeitig) in die Knie zwingen (um nicht jedesmal bis zu 10h Spielbetrieb abwarten zu müssen)?



Hab ich schon gemacht.. aber nach 3 Stunden ohne Fehler dachte ich dann, dass die hohen Temps auf Dauer ja auch nicht unbedingt gut sind. Leider sind die Bluescreens ja auch nicht reproduzierbar, manchmal kann ich stundenlang zocken, das nächste Mal schmierts mir nach 1 Stunde spielen alle paar Minuten ab. Werd einfach Praxistests machen, nachn paar Tagen sieht man dann ja obs stable läuft.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

3 Std. Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig ist auch mehr als genug.

Die Praxistests machst du dann mit der anderen Grafikkarte?


----------



## Lyran (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Hab jetzt erstmal eine alte sptd.sys mit dem Uninstaller gekillt und rdyboost.sys in .bak umbenannt, hoffe das schafft Abhilfe. Ich teste erstmal mit meiner 5850 weiter. Als letzte Option lass ich mir dann die 4650.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

OK. Viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## Lyran (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

So heute mal wieder ein Bluescreen.. kenn ich mittlerweile ja. Hab wieder rund 3 Stunden Hot Pursuit gespielt, lief soweit gut. Eben dann der Bluescreen. Ich hängs mal als .zip an, bin mal gespannt ob es diesmal wieder rdyboost war. Das Umbenennen des Dienstes hat sich nämlich als Fehlschuss erwiesen, da Windows die file wiederhergestellt hat.

Edit: Habe jetzt seit 19:00 durchgehend Abstürze, auch wieder mit Nicht-Booten und sogar einem übel gecrashten Bios (Bild im Anhang).


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Speicherfehler laut den beiden Minidumps und das weniger schöne Bild lassen auf die Grafikkarte als Fehlerursache schließen.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



Lyran schrieb:


> So heute mal wieder ein Bluescreen.. kenn ich mittlerweile ja. Hab wieder rund 3 Stunden Hot Pursuit gespielt, lief soweit gut. Eben dann der Bluescreen. Ich hängs mal als .zip an, bin mal gespannt ob es diesmal wieder rdyboost war. Das Umbenennen des Dienstes hat sich nämlich als Fehlschuss erwiesen, da Windows die file wiederhergestellt hat.
> 
> Edit: Habe jetzt seit 19:00 durchgehend Abstürze, auch wieder mit Nicht-Booten und sogar einem übel gecrashten Bios (Bild im Anhang).


das sieht net gut aus, deine grafikkarte macht mucken! das wird auch net mehr besser nur noch schlechter!


----------



## infantri (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Jup ich würds auch der graka anhängen.

Lass die kiste mal ohne gehäuse deckel laufen und behalte mal die temps im auge.


----------



## Lyran (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Hab die VCore von den vorher eingestellten 1,375V auf 1,425V (vorsichthalber so hoch) gesetzt, seitdem läuft der PC stabil. Ich melde mich in einer Woche nochmal wie es läuft, hoffe aber, den Fehler jetzt gefunden zu haben. Habe auch mal einen Stresstest bestehend aus FurMark, Prime und dem Everest HDD Stabilitätstest gemacht und dabei die Temperaturen protokolliert. Sieht für mich soweit alles in Ordnung aus und lief ohne jeden Fehler, habe dann nach einer Viertelstunde wegen der Belastung abgebrochen, bis jetzt läuft alles, auch Spiele.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Das hört sich vielversprechend an! Würde noch testen, wie weit du mit der Vcore wieder runter kannst.


----------



## Lyran (31. März 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Das Problem schien zwar zeitweise gelöst aber ich kriege immernoch ab und zu Bluescreens, hab heute mal wieder ne kleine Auswahl für die die trotz meiner jetzt ja schon lange andauernden BSODs noch Lust haben sich die Logs anzugucken..

Insgesamt bestimmt schon wieder 40 Stunden Betrieb, davon unter anderem 5 Stunden Crysis 2 in den letzten Tagen hat er problemlos mitgemacht, vor ein paar Stunden meinte er dann aufm Desktop crashen zu müssen, ohne das irgendeine Anwendung lief.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Die letzten drei (aktuellen) Bluescreens sind durch Probleme mit einer USB-Komponente aufgetreten. Bei zwei der drei sind USB Treiber von LG in den Stacks nachzuweisen. 
Hast du eine LG Tastatur? Aktuellste LG Treiber sind installiert?

Installiere auch -wegen der USB Probleme- den aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber für dein Board (und Win7-64bit): ATI Radeon (Southbridge Driver).


----------



## Lyran (1. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ja, hab eine G15 und den aktuellsten Treiber drauf. Irgendwie war der gestern auch zerlegt, zeigte nur noch die Basisfunktionen aufm Display der Tastatur an.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Treiber der G15 schon mal de- und wieder frisch installiert?

Alternativ mit einer anderen Tastatur testen.


----------



## Lyran (3. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ja hab grade von 3.04b auf 3.06 geupdated und den South Bridge Treiber aktualisiert. Ich guck mal wies in Zukunft läuft, leider ist ja recht schwierig auszumachen ob der PC jetzt stable ist oder nicht, da er ja fast 2 Wochen ohne Fehler lief. Ich melde mich falls es nochmal neue Probleme gibt bzw. wenn der PC für längere Zeit ordnungsgemäß gelaufen ist. Danke nochmal, bist immer zur Stelle


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Kein Ding  Ich drücke die Daumen...


----------



## Lyran (6. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Eben Crysis 2 zocken wollen, also das Spiel gestartet, im Hintergrund lief ne iTunes Sync mitm iPod. Hab mir nix bei gedacht, aber nach 20 Sekunden --> Bluescreen: Memory Management. Klasse! 

Edit: ..liegt vllt dadran, dass iTunes beim Fotos syncen rund 90% CPU Last erzeugt was natürlich mit Crysis kollidiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Wäre dann höchstens ein Grund zum Ruckeln, nicht aber zum abstürzen.

Dennoch...wie läuft es ohne iTunes?


----------



## Lyran (7. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Stabil, hab heute seitdem keinen Bluescreen mehr gehabt, auch in Crysis 2 nicht. Laut Systemprotokoll sinds grade 6h 13min seit dem Reboot aufgrund des Bluescreens.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Falls das Problem nur in Verbindung mit iTunes auftritt, kann das ja umgangen werden.

Ansonsten, wie ist aktuell die CPU (Multi, VCore, etc) und der RAM (Frequenz, Timings, Spannung) eingestellt?


----------



## Lyran (7. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

War gestern der erste Bluescreen in Verbindung mit iTunes, hab das sonst nie an. Bios Einstellungen sind nach wie vor auf Standard, also:
AMD Phenom II 955 3,2GHz@1,4V @ Scythe Mugen 2
Asus M4A79T Deluxe
4GB Corsair XMS3 1600 CL9 1,65V @ 1333 CL9 1,68V
MSI R5850 Werks-OC 765/1125


----------



## simpel1970 (8. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



Lyran schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II 955 3,2GHz@1,4V



Fix eingestellt oder auf AUTO?


----------



## bingo88 (8. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ich habe seit dem neuen 11.3er auch schon sporadische BSODs gehabt (atikmdag.sys / "Grafiktreiber konnte nicht zurückgesetzt werden."). Passierte bisher meist, wenn ich auf einer Website  mit viel Flash-Grafik war (Flash hat ja jetzt iwie GPU-Beschleunigung?). Kann leider zur Ursache oder Lösung auch nicht genaueres sagen, außer das mit dem 11.2er das Problem nicht auftrat


----------



## Lyran (8. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ich hatte es mit 10.7, 10.9 und 11.1 sowie 11.2


----------



## Lyran (10. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Bevor sich jemand beschwert: dies ist ein absichtlicher Doppelpost, damit man sieht das sich hier wieder was tut

Heute hatte ich nach 2 Stunden Anno 1404 mal wieder einen Bluescreen --> Video Memory Management

Mir reichts endgültig, ich installiere Windows 7 neu  Ich hoffe mal, das es sich damit dann erledigt hat


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen! 
Bis dahin viele Grüße


----------



## bingo88 (12. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

bin jetzt wieder auf dem 11.2er, bis jetzt keine Probleme mehr. Scheint also zumindest bei mir an dem neuen 11.3er gelegen zu haben...


----------



## Lyran (12. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Hab, bevor ich mich an die Neuinstallation mache, erstmal statt meiner eigentlichen Systemplatte meine "alte" Raptor mit Windows 7 drauf angeschlossen. Werd jetzt erstmal testen ob es damit läuft und dann Windows auf der anderen Platte neu aufsetzen. Hab mir dann wohl mein Windows durch die Installation von Windows Media Encoder 9 zerschossen, als ich PC Mark 05 benchen wollte. Von daher Memo an mich: Finger weg von alter Microsoft Software und nie wieder mit dem Hauptsystem benchen


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*



Lyran schrieb:


> Von daher Memo an mich: Finger weg von alter Microsoft Software und nie wieder mit dem Hauptsystem benchen


 
Die Memo gut sichern, nicht dass die verloren geht


----------



## Lyran (24. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Habe mit der Raptor bisher sehr gut arbeiten können, hatte keinen einzigen Absturz mehr. Habe dann auf meiner eigentlichen Systemplatte (Samsung F3) Windows neuinstalliert und alles sauber eingerichtet. 20 Stunden Anno1404 liefen bisher ohne jedes Problem, heute ist mir der Rechner bei UT3 und WoW aber immer mal wieder einfach ausgegangen, ohne Bluescreen oder irgendeine Fehlermeldung. Beim Neustarten meldete das Bios dann "Overclocking failed" und der Rechner fuhr nicht hoch, stattdessen ging der Bildschirm in den Stromsparmodus. Nachdem ich den Rechner dann resettet hatte, bootete er wieder, ich teilte Windows mit "normal zu starten" und befand mich aufm Desktop. Prime an --> PC aus. Also nochmal das gleiche. Jetzt läuft der PC einigermaßen, es nervt mich aber trotzdem tierisch. Scheint ja nun doch ein Hardwarefehler zu sein.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ich glaube fast, dass bei dir mehrere Fehler-Ursachen zusammengetroffen sind. Alles Ursachen scheinen noch nicht ausgemerzt zu sein. Dass der PC einfach aus geht, hört sich nach einem defekten Netzteil an.
Das mit dem Bildschirm-Stromsparmodi beim starten hört sich im Besonderen nach dem BeQuiet Bug an. [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ForumBase

Teste ein anderes NT.


----------



## Lyran (25. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Autsch, das klingt ja böse. Und das wo das NT gerade (Kaufdatum 07.02.2010) aus der 1jährigen Direktabholung seitens be quiet! raus ist. Werd ich dann wohl einschicken müssen und dann mal schauen obs mit dem Austausch Netzteil läuft. Über kurz oder lang wechsle ich die NT Marke, das Ausmaß des Bug-Threads ist mit 40 Seiten ja erschreckend..


----------



## simpel1970 (25. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Allerdings. Das ist auch bei mir der Grund, warum ich mich von BeQuiet distanziert habe.


----------



## Lyran (25. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Dann werde ich mein Netzteil wohl von be quiet tauschen lassen und das Austauschmodell dann verkaufen. Welches Netzteil könntest du denn empfehlen? Hab mich bei Antec, Cougar, Seasonic und Enermax umgeschaut und bin dabei auf das Cougar A450 450W, Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W und Seasonic S12II-520Bronze 520W aufmerksam geworden. Was könntest du mir denn empfehlen? Mein Budget liegt so bei 60-80€, Kabelmanagement wäre zwar nett, muss aber nicht sein, mir ist am wichtigsten, dass es stabil läuft - anders als das be quiet, um die mache ich jetzt einen großen Bogen.

Hab mal nen Thread dazu im be quiet! Support Forum aufgemacht.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Da hast du dir drei NT´s rausgesucht, die man alle blind empfehlen könnte. Mir persönlich würde das Seasonic am meisten zusagen .


----------



## Lyran (26. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ich denke mal es wird dann das Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W Modu, je nachdem was sich jetzt im be quiet! Supportforum ergibt. Ansonsten werde ich da mal anrufen. Eigentlich bin ich mir sicher, dass es am NT liegt, wenn ich jetzt nochmal im Nachhinein überlege. Außerdem haben ja viele User Probleme mit den Netzteilen von be quiet! und haben genau die gleichen Symptome wie ich, von daher spricht ja alles dafür. Mal sehen was der be quiet! Staff dazu sagt, kannst ja evtl. auch deinen Senf dazu geben 

Danke für die stets schnelle Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## simpel1970 (26. April 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Gern geschehen. 

Werde deinen BeQuiet auf jeden Fall verfolgen...

Wenn es denn nun mit dem Seasonic einwandfrei läuft, wirst du besser argumentieren können. Ansonsten sind die vorsichtigen Zweifel von Stefan nicht ganz unbegründet (er weis ja auch nicht, was du schon alles getestet hast).


----------



## Lyran (16. August 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Problem gelöst, es war die System Festplatte 

siehe hier


Danke nochmals an alle Beteiligten und weiterhin frohes Schrauben

LG


----------



## simpel1970 (16. August 2011)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Danke für die Rückmeldung 

Habe es zwar mal als mögliche Ursache genannt, aber dass es bei der Fehlerbeschreibung letzten endes doch an der Festplatte lag, überrascht.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Fest steht, dass ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement vorliegt. Speicher i.d.S. kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache, *HDD* sein. Ein Motherboard defekt wäre auch nicht auszuschließen.
> Es ist also fast alles als Ursache denkbar/möglich, was in einem PC drinsteckt.



Freut mich dass es nun fehlerfrei läuft. Viele Grüße.


----------



## Lyran (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Muss mich hier leider noch einmal melden. Seit ein paar Wochen treten leider wieder Bluescreens auf. An der Hardware habe ich nichts großartiges verändert, außer das eine weitere Samsung F3 1TB dazugekommen ist. Die BSOD Codes waren mal wieder vielfältig und reichen von "quota_underflow" über "videomemory management" bis "IRQL not less or equal". Um auszuschließen, dass es wieder an der C:\ HDD liegt, habe ich wieder die alte WD Raptor als Ersatz genommen. Auch damit gibt es Bluescreens. Es sind wieder exakt die gleichen Symptome wie letztes Mal, meist kommen die BSODs erst nach vielen Stunden, dann aber gehäuft und teilweise bootet der Rechner anschließend nicht mehr. "The file is possibly corrupt. The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum" hieß es da unter anderem.

Ich habe die Dumps mal angehängt, trotz Manual (Analyse eines Bluescreens) schaffe ichs leider nicht selbst die zu analysieren. Hoffe auf Hilfe, danke im Vorraus! 

Grüße,
Lyran


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Hi Lyran, die angehängten Dumps beschreiben hauptsächlich einen Seitenfehler (PageFault) in der Speicherverwaltung. Kein Hinweis auf einen querschießenden Treiber.

Hast du das Betriebssystem auf der Ersatzplatte (Raptor) nochmals neu installiert?


----------



## Lyran (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Nein, hab das Betriebssystem darauf nicht neu installiert. Ich hatte noch vergessen zu erwähnen, das ich kürzlich von 2x2GB auf 2x4GB aufgerüstet hatte. Mit dem alten RAM hab ich nochmal ausführlich getestet, da läufts einwandfrei, mit dem neuen nicht. Wenn ich die DRAM Spannung von 1,5V (wie spezifiziert) auf 1,55V anhebe läuft es besser. Naja, immerhin kein Hardwaredefekt.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Dann scheint die Vollbestückung Ursache für das Problem zu sein (kommt häufig vor).
Mit 1,55V läuft es nur "besser", oder fehlerfrei?

Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, Memory und SPD).


----------



## Lyran (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ich hatte die neuen 2x4GB alleine laufen, ohne die alten 2x2GB. Mit 1,55V liefen die neuen RAMs stabil.

Weil ich aber eh aufrüsten möchte, habe ich kürzlich CPU, die 2x2GB RAM und Board verkauft. Die 2x4GB werde ich dann in meinem zukünftigen Sandy/Ivy Bridge System weiterverwenden. In meinem Corsair Vengeance Thread haben ja noch ein paar andere User davon berichtet, dass sie die RAM Spannung etwas anheben mussten.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Kannst du bitte noch die CPU-Z Screenshot machen.
Grüße


----------



## Lyran (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Hab momentan ja kein komplettes System, hier liegen gerade nur die 8GB RAM  Hab aber noch 2 Fotos gefunden:


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Hast du den PC schon auseinandergebaut? 
Ich glaube, ich stehe gerade etwas auf der Leitung.


----------



## Lyran (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ja, von der ursprünglichen Konfig ist nur noch der RAM übrig. Somit hat sich das Thema hier erstmal erledigt. Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: zufällig auftretende Bluescreens (dxgmms1.sys, atikmdag.sys)*

Ja dann...

Bitteschön


----------

